# Clydesdale Singlespeeders??



## SINGLESPEEDER1980 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey folks, I am 6 foot 3 240ish lbs and ride a singlespeed fully rigid Jabberwocky. Other than my close friends, the only singlespeeders I see out are tiny little guys with 0% body fat. Just want to see if there are any others out there like me. Thanks JB


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

There are. I know a number of people here ride them. I have a frame...just gotta build it up.


----------



## slidecontrol (Apr 8, 2007)

im a light clyde a 200, but I love SSing, I seem to go up hills ok as well


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Bianchi BUSS that I ride whenever I get the SS urge. It is a blast to ride but I usually save it for flatter trails.


----------



## phoeve (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep 6'8" 280 - Lynskey XXXL Pro 29er. 200mm cranks. 

I think SS makes you a better and stronger rider. When I ride alone, I ride SS. It's all about rhythm, momentum and brute strength. The Zen of SS is more than words can describe. 

Single Speeders change gears too - they just do it the night before


----------



## LateBrakeU2 (May 27, 2009)

phoeve said:


> Yep 6'8" 280 - Lynskey XXXL Pro 29er. 200mm cranks.
> 
> I think SS makes you a better and stronger rider. When I ride alone, I ride SS. It's all about rhythm, momentum and brute strength. The Zen of SS is more than words can describe.
> 
> Single Speeders change gears too - they just do it the night before


6'5" @ 230, One 9/ carbon fork/32/18,love it, SS=truth. I love going by guys on gear bikes on ascents out of the saddle while they are in the blender on the poodle ring..
+1 on the strength factor,will be on an SS until my knees say otherwise(52 yrs old):thumbsup:
200 Cranks, that's some serious torque!


----------



## mango12 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm 4' 22'' tall , 225lbs. 48 yrs old, I refuse to ride a geared bike,nevered rode one in the woods, might mess up my game.................Like I have game.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

If I can afford it I plan to start building my SS this summer. Depends on how much damage the rest of my geared bike causes to my bank account. I have the frame, that's about it.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I first built up a geared bike with a Motobecane outcast frame and ended up switching frames to a Performance Access. Now I have a single speed frame hanging on the wall thats begging to be built. At 320 lbish I think my knees may beg to differ.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

6'3" ~230lbs (but I'll drop down to ~210-215# in the summer) 

I ride a Nashbar/2008 SE Stout 29er fully rigid SS (21" frame) with a variety up upgraded bits. I am a better rider now than I ever have been, although I am a bit out of form due to being in the off season. Considering building up a Niner SS or maybe a Salsa El Mar, but I have to admit it would be nothing more than an ego build just to have a shiny new toy. I really don't NEED it...

I have a colleague who told me I was crazy to ride SS. I told him that with our terrain, 27 gears is at least 23 or 24 too many. It's simply just unnecessary added complexity. Worse, half the time it works against you - you end up searching for the "right" gear instead of attacking the climb or obstacle. And even then, you spin out or stall because still selected the wrong gear for the job.

I do sometimes get passed on the flats or downhill coasting sections by geared riders, but as often as not, I catch them on the climbs. I am standing up mashing it out, and they are seated and spinning on the small ring.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

'nother SS'er here. 6'9", 235. I've had 2 Motobecane Outcast 29 frames that I built up, but now on a Kona Unit 29er in size 22". It is far from the only bike in the stable, but it is probably my fave. Maybe I am just a wuss, but I ride 32x21 or x22. It is not fast in the flats, but I can climb most stuff. I live in the mountains, and most rides are all uphill, then turn around and come down, so the gearing works. 180 cranks here, and I bash the snot out of them!

I love the simplicity and the relatively quiet drivetrain (freewheel clicking aside). I really hate chainslap spoiling the rhythm of the trail sometimes  .


----------



## Qanuk (Jan 23, 2006)

6'1" @ 280lbs. - XL Niner SIR 9, like the way it makes me appreciate more - everything that MtB has to offer.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

6' 7" and 225# here. Trying out the ss thing with a 21" Dawes Bullseye. 1 X 9 right now for commuting but I can swap it for ss in about 30 mins for the dirt.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep. Big boy SS'er here.

Brock...


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am a lightsdale hovering around 200lbs. I started around 220lbs with my Trance X2 FS geared bike. I now just bought a 69er SS off Ebay waiting for it to show up. I have a need, a need for singlespeed!


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

5'9" 205lbs with Fisher Rig 32x19. Just picked it up last month, so only a handful of rides. I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## Tanis427 (Apr 11, 2010)

I started out last spring at 245lbs, and am now down to 203lbs, 6'2" tall. Started on a hardtail, then moved to a Rip9 FS, and now riding a Surly 1x1 and feeling stronger than ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

5'11", 230, Waltworks rigid. I alternate with my FS.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

6 foot, 258#, I ride a Kona Unit. 32x18 is what it came with and it is working pretty well. For rougher rides i got a hardtail, but its 1x10. i just really hate front derailers!!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Yep 230 and 6ft. Kona Unit SS


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

6'3" and 235lbs. SS=purity and that's all I ride. 22" frame and 32:18 gearing.


----------



## bigguy02 (Dec 1, 2008)

Pitch said:


> 'nother SS'er here. 6'9", 235. I've had 2 Motobecane Outcast 29 frames that I built up, but now on a Kona Unit 29er in size 22". It is far from the only bike in the stable, but it is probably my fave. Maybe I am just a wuss, but I ride 32x21 or x22. It is not fast in the flats, but I can climb most stuff. I live in the mountains, and most rides are all uphill, then turn around and come down, so the gearing works. 180 cranks here, and I bash the snot out of them!
> 
> I love the simplicity and the relatively quiet drivetrain (freewheel clicking aside). I really hate chainslap spoiling the rhythm of the trail sometimes  .


Did the Moto feel big enough? were you cramped on it at all? Im looking for a SS 29er , and im a bit bigger then you at 7' and 300lbs


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

bigguy02 said:


> Did the Moto feel big enough? were you cramped on it at all? Im looking for a SS 29er , and im a bit bigger then you at 7' and 300lbs


Dude, I wonder the same thing but you have me by 5". I'd say you'd feel a little cramped on a 21" frame with a 25" ETT. You could compensate some with a stem and setback seatpost. I'd say you need a frame with a minimum 23"-24" seat tube and ETT of at least 26"-27".

Zinn is a builder that specializes in bikes for taller riders. Not cheap but it will fit and be durable.

Big Sur custom hardtail mountain bike built for a 7 foot tall basketball player.


----------



## bigguy02 (Dec 1, 2008)

Malibu412 said:


> Dude, I wonder the same thing but you have me by 5". I'd say you'd feel a little cramped on a 21" frame with a 25" ETT. You could compensate some with a stem and setback seatpost. I'd say you need a frame with a minimum 23"-24" seat tube and ETT of at least 26"-27".
> 
> Zinn is a builder that specializes in bikes for taller riders. Not cheap but it will fit and be durable.
> 
> Big Sur custom hardtail mountain bike built for a 7 foot tall basketball player.


I wish i could spring for a bike like that, but alas its not in the cards, Trek has a 25" frame bike though.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

bigguy02 said:


> I wish i could spring for a bike like that, but alas its not in the cards, Trek has a 25" frame bike though.


I understand. What Trek frame comes in at 25"? I only see the 23" Gary Fisher stuff and a 25" would be a good thing from any major brand. That 23" Marlin SS looks like a decent bike in the $600s.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

bigguy02 said:


> Did the Moto feel big enough? were you cramped on it at all? Im looking for a SS 29er , and im a bit bigger then you at 7' and 300lbs


The top tube length on the Outcast was reasonable, but the standover was less than I wanted. The fit of the Unit is definitely better. And, I found the Unit frame on Ebay for not too much more than the Motobecane (well, almost twice as much, but still pretty reasonable).

If you are interested in these budget frames, Units can be found on ebay from some seller in New Hampshire (the name escapes me), or Moto's on bikeisland.com.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Pitch said:


> Units can be found on ebay from some seller in New Hampshire (the name escapes me), or Moto's on bikeisland.com.


It's High Intensity Bikes. They have a 22" in stock at $399 but they had it on special over the last weekend for $319. They may take an offer for $319 or somewhere in between if someone asked. I'll admit I was tempted.

I bought a RS Tora TK 29 fork from 'em and for a great price. Nice ebay shop to deal with.


----------



## bigguy02 (Dec 1, 2008)

Malibu412 said:


> I understand. What Trek frame comes in at 25"? I only see the 23" Gary Fisher stuff and a 25" would be a good thing from any major brand. That 23" Marlin SS looks like a decent bike in the $600s.


A few of there urban bikes have them, cannondal has the jumbos to, and for the forseable future ill only. Be riding on paved surfaces.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

pic of my Spec SS 23" attached.....added riser bars and feel it fits me pretty good, 6'8"


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Surfdog93 said:


> pic of my Spec SS 23" attached.....added riser bars and feel it fits me pretty good, 6'8"


nice bike :thumbsup: very cool


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

Surfdog, I have a 6'8" riding buddy on the same frame.

It is SSexy!


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys.
Though a bit overpriced, I have really enjoyed the bike's speed and agility. My FS only comes out now when my back is acting up.
I did switch to an Aligator rotor on the rear to eliminate the dreaded turkey gobbler noise and I put on slightly larger tires for extra grip and suspension.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Surfdog93 said:


> Thanks guys.
> Though a bit overpriced, I have really enjoyed the bike's speed and agility. My FS only comes out now when my back is acting up.
> I did switch to an Aligator rotor on the rear to eliminate the dreaded turkey gobbler noise and I put on slightly larger tires for extra grip and suspension.


How do you like those rotors? I'm running 180mm Alligators (pictured above on my bike) and absolutely love them. A little noisy when wet but that's expected.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

I am 6'3 220lbs and I ride a pimp-daddy gold Nashbar 29er SS (21" frame; OEM is a 2008 SE Stout) with a few modest upgrades. This bike is beefy - especially the chain and seat stays. I ride it pretty hard and so far no problems. It could be lighter, but then again, so could I.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> How do you like those rotors? I'm running 180mm Alligators (pictured above on my bike) and absolutely love them. A little noisy when wet but that's expected.


The 160mm Alligator works for my riding which is mostly flat, though I practice on a landfill hill which has some decent slopes and I really get on both front and rear brakes for about 4 or 5 seconds at a time to avoid going too fast on the sandy/pebbly trail.
The Alligator rotor does not have the stopping power of the factory G3's, but again for me is quite acceptable......the little bit of noise you hear when wet is nothing compared to the noise my G3's made.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Surfdog93 said:


> The 160mm Alligator works for my riding which is mostly flat, though I practice on a landfill hill which has some decent slopes and I really get on both front and rear brakes for about 4 or 5 seconds at a time to avoid going too fast on the sandy/pebbly trail.
> The Alligator rotor does not have the stopping power of the factory G3's, but again for me is quite acceptable......the little bit of noise you hear when wet is nothing compared to the noise my G3's made.


If you bumped up rotor size you'd definitely get more power out of them. I think the reason you feel less power than the G3's are because there is less surface area on the Alligators and with them being the same size it does make a difference. I went from 160mm Roundagon's to 180mm so that helped quite a bit.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> If you bumped up rotor size you'd definitely get more power out of them. I think the reason you feel less power than the G3's are because there is less surface area on the Alligators and with them being the same size it does make a difference. I went from 160mm Roundagon's to 180mm so that helped quite a bit.


Yep, definitely more surface area on the G3 and since the noise only came off the rear, I left the front alone.
At this time I'm OK with the set up, stopping/slowing using both front and rear, just takes a little more lever pull...still (1) finger


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love riding my single speed a little too much I guess......


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

njbiker66 said:


> I love riding my single speed a little too much I guess......


My tattoo is "o natural", courtesy of SS chain drop going uphill while using platforms


----------



## DanUnk (Dec 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: Awesome


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

Surfdog93 said:


> My tattoo is "o natural", courtesy of SS chain drop going uphill while using platforms


ok you win!!!


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

1st pic is the current ss setup (in the garage since it is snowing like mad outside). The 2nd pic is a little older, but a lot prettier (unless you like Jeeps  )


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Pitch, You gotta love the Halo rims. What a great rim for us clydes.


----------



## dAMIAn78 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm 6'2" - 240 and for some strange reason I didn't consider myself a clyde..hmm, guess I have a distorted self image.. Here is my ride, posted it on a couple other sections. Motobecane Outcast 26.


----------



## Atomicbarber (Aug 21, 2010)

6'2" 230 (down from 265 five months ago) here and riding a Vassago Jabberwocky and a Singular Gryphon, both fixed gear. Hoping to get in the low 220s by spring.


----------



## 4000psi (Jul 6, 2006)

6ft 3in. 235lbs SS'er for the last 4 years.I got me a By:Stickel custom made for my bigness. The only way to fly.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Got a new pic of mine :thumbsup:


----------



## paul29er (Jul 6, 2009)

question what is the tallest 29er fixed fork on the market? anything close to 500mm crown height?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Another shot*

Dawes Bullseye 21". I hated the pic in my living room with the creepy Christmas dolls I posted on another thread so this one will work much better.

I regularly switch from ss to multi and back for commuting and certain trail rides. I've decided to leave the shifter, cable and housing on and simply tuck it into the stay protector. I'll leave the chain guide on as well. It adds a little weight but hey, I'm an animal.


----------



## mntn-biker (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey if any of you clydes' ss'ers like me are looking to beef up their drivetrain and have switched to 1/8" chain but cannot find a stainless steel front ring in 1/8", check out my thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7828413#post7828413

I'm getting some great feedback in my home state MMBA forum.

BTW - I also run a Motobecane Outcast 26 but with a Reba Team up front (I'm gettin' old and my body can't handle the abuse of a ridid  ). I love the rear sliders for chain tensioning!!!

Thanks in advance for checking it out!


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

6'1" 260 lbs 38 years old. Just got a Specialized Rockhopper SL comp SS 29er. Love it! I too never see any fat kids on single speeds here in Utah. I wish I would have got one a couple of years ago. Already can catch up to the skinny geared kids! really motivation when you can do it!


----------



## telechris74 (Mar 22, 2011)

5'10 and 240 here. Was lighter before the broken collarbone...damn BMX! Switched SS last year and am currently building a 2011 Surly Karate Monkey.


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

6'1" and loved ride single speed at 290lbs and now that I'm 260lbs I love it even more! I've got a redline monocog 29er with 34/18 gearing. FUN!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

5'10", 240. down from 280. 

just got a jabber frame. waitin on recovery to build it up. been SS for 2 years. love it.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

mango12 said:


> I'm 4' 22'' tall


Is that the same as 5'10" tall?


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been on a SS for about 4 years now. I've been a clyde a lot longer than that(hit 200lbs in the 7th grade @5'8". I peaked my freshman year of college @ 319lbs due to pack problems from the football). I picked up my Redline Monocog 29er in 07. 








that is how it lived for a few years. Then last summer, I wanted a cross bike, but had no money, so I converted the Redline.








that setup lasted for a few months and I decided to take it back to fat tires. Now it has BB5's and fat tires. No pics yet, next ride, I'll get some taken.
Edit:
took a ride in the cold rainy/snowy mixture


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Kona Big Unit


----------



## aTomOfAllTrades (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm 6'3" 210 lbs and ride a SS Karate Monkey, now officially permanently-single-speed bike.


----------



## paul29er (Jul 6, 2009)

really nice set up ... but shouldnt a clydesdale have bigger rotors on those brakes!


----------



## whitfield96 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not sure I can legally play along ~ ~ ~ But it is a SS / Clydefriendly and one heck of a fun work out ~ ~ ~ and my first time back on a track since 86 (now 38 and 215). Also a great neighborhood bike when I'm riding with the fam/kids.



















*Fly like a dump truck *










Upgradeing usual clyde stuffcranks wheels and bars ~ .


----------



## aTomOfAllTrades (Apr 22, 2010)

I know I do! Actually, the way it's set up I can lock up the rear wheel when I want to slide it around a corner, but it's physically impossible to lock the front wheel, which is how I like it to help me avoid itchy-trigger-finger-endos on landings off jumps and roll-offs (still working on my brake feel skill, so it's ok for now because it does it's job.....but soon I'll go up to 185 on the front, possibly bigger).


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

225#. Jumped on that Nashbar deal $337 plus tax & shippping almost what I paid for Reverb seatpost! Re-geared it to 32/22 and took it out for a lunchtime ride, axle nut slipped a bit need to put a wrench in the kit.


----------



## scott0482 (Apr 15, 2011)

I am 6 ft and 260 lbs..
I got my old freestyle bike out after barely touching it for 10 years.

Then I ended up buying a Specialized p.1. SS dirtjumper bike.

I have been riding both of them as much as possible over the last few months and I am trying to get my friends into bikes too..

This is the other night when and friend and I took my bikes out.


----------



## KeyWestNightRyder (Apr 16, 2011)

*NIce bikes! Question*

Hello to everyone new here to the forum and kinda need a little help i have recently started again bike rides after a 15 year brake here in the Florida keys and need a little help from you guys.

Im currently 6-1 340 down from 370 i posted in another area in the forums with no respond my basic question is about my current bike setup after much research and talking to a ton of riders 
i bought my bike which is a Trek Soho S single speed so far the bike is holdingup fine i check it daily or after eachtime i get off the bike my friend Danny is 320 and has had one for over 3 month no Problems at all nothing. My problem is when i ride the bike which is about 15-20 miles a day i feel very nervus on it i keep thinking its going to crumble and im gonna get hurt. I have no knowledge on how strong thease bikes are the wheels and tires are holdingup fine. If you guys have any info that would help me understand better how thease bikes are built and if im playing with fire riding the Soho S please i would really app Thanks.

Current Pavement only Stock trek Soho S aftermarket pedals
Love single speed its really a challenge here in Key West its always windy!


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Bikes are pretty durable. I wouldn't worry about it to be honest with you. I used to feel the same was at 312lbs. Then after a few drops here and there, I got confident. I now ride a bike thats much lighter and don't experience any worry.

On the otherhand, I took a jump with a CX bike this past weekend. Wheel's are true, carbon fork totally undamaged and fine.

Practice riding light by absorbing a lot of the bumps with your legs, and you'll get more mileage 

Till you have a mechanical of your own, ride it and worry about nothing else.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im 5'10" and was 275 when i was abusing a mercier kilo wt:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott_wt.htm

even rode it on the trail a lil. held up just fine, cept i kept popping tubes. but no failures.

+1 bikes bein durable. the wheels might come out of true, but youd have to really be abusive to fold a wheel or crack a frame.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

302# 6' 32/25 on my 36er SS!!!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

todwil said:


> 302# 6' 32/25 on my 36er SS!!!!
> View attachment 609838


I love that thing man :thumbsup: how does it do on trails?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im sooo tempted to get one. itd be a year or two tho. course, im only 5'10", so it might be overkill for me.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I love that thing man :thumbsup: how does it do on trails?


 It does pretty good considering the wheel weight and the gearing is still a little high for me,Im getting a 27t cog soon.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

todwil said:


> It does pretty good considering the wheel weight and the gearing is still a little high for me,Im getting a 27t cog soon.


Did you build it? I feel like I've seen it on the frame builders forum :lol:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

6' 3" 235 lbs..and ride a 22" frame :thumbsup:


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Did you build it? I feel like I've seen it on the frame builders forum :lol:


 Yea it was over there but Im a fat boy and Payaso is SS so it (we) fit here also!!!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm a clyde not by height, but by girth. 215 pounds of fun.

Singular Swift. Love this bike. Not super light, but way nimble and comfy to ride all day long.

Here she is at Sea Otter last weekend...


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Verbeers (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's my New Marlin SS just picked it up last night. Already has a Rockshox Tora Solo Air fork installed and a few more items waiting to go on (Wellgo WR-1 pedals, Bontrager RXL Stem, Kore Torsion HB, Thomson setback Seatpost and White Industries Dos Eno freewheel 16/18T)


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I purchased a Rigid SS 29er as a test bike to see if I wanted to give up my FS 26er for a HT 29er. Little did I know how it would go from there. I've had a mix of SS bikes trying to find the perfect geometry for me. I had a HT 29er at the same time as most of these. I ended up selling everything and I'm build a custom SS for my one & only.

First one








These all followed

















































Coming soon- the custom SS


----------



## tah1 (Jun 17, 2011)

6'3", 200, and rocking a rigid 21" Jabberwocky. Nice whip, but it's time to build up a short cs manual machine. I don't make enough moto noises on the Jabber.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

The custom is finished, so here it is. BTW I'm 6' and 210lbs before gear.


----------



## execute.method (May 20, 2011)

*Voodoo Zombie 500*



paul29er said:


> question what is the tallest 29er fixed fork on the market? anything close to 500mm crown height?


Voodoo Zombie 500 is just that.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey, 240 here and ss about half the time. It works for me.


----------



## HoodieShemagh (Jul 7, 2011)

5'10" 250 pound Urban/XC SS'er, do I count? haha

Trek 930 Singletrack, rigid front fork, 42T/16T.


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

6'4" and right at 300 currently (dropping  )

got my P-1 a few years ago. pretty much sold every other bike I had. 
SS is all I need. Simple and works for me. Streets / trails / everything in between










I just got serious about my riding again...so I am here getting some motivation.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

6 ft, 220 now and only ride my single speed. Rigid fork and set up for bike paths. 99 Cannondale with 16-46 gearing, pretty flat path and usually doing 20-30 miles 3 times a week.
Debating to turn my 07 f4 cannondale a 1x9 with two wheel options, 700c disc and 26 mountain wheels. Thinking front chainring 36 with 11-34 cassette. Any inputs.


----------



## mr7q (Mar 23, 2010)

6'6", 230 on a Salsa El Mariachi with a Reba SL up front, running 32x18 most of the time. I didn't realize single speeding was so much fun or I would have started much sooner! Still a fair amount of technique I need to develop climbing loose and rooty surfaces.


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

would delete this whole post if I could - don't see that option 

anyway...on the P-1 SS, I'm doing about 80% street useage (weekdays from home) 20% trail useage (weekends)

think those Kona 22" bikes are pretty cool though...but it will be a long time before I can spend that kind of $ with being as the family stuff is so pressing.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

6'2" 290 and I dont own a geared bike. I have a 2007 GF Rig and 2010 SE stout and and 2009 Bianchi San Jose. very simple bikes. not too much can brake and if it does very easy to fix. but i really love how quite and enjoyable the rides are. I never have to think what gear should i be in? I just pedal and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Tall Boy Bram (Jan 12, 2006)

Am I a Clyde when I'm 220 pounds and measure 6.52 feet? I don't think so but maybe others will so...

When I think of a Clydesdale I think about a fat guy weighing about 260-300 pounds with only a length of 6 feet.

My weapon of choice for home to work riding









A Surly Karate Monkey 29-er with a 36-15 gearing.

PS. Yep, that's a 36-wheel in front of the bike...


----------



## damnitzhym (Feb 1, 2009)

*43 yrs 5'9" 235#*



SINGLESPEEDER1980 said:


> Hey folks, I am 6 foot 3 240ish lbs and ride a singlespeed fully rigid Jabberwocky. Other than my close friends, the only singlespeeders I see out are tiny little guys with 0% body fat. Just want to see if there are any others out there like me. Thanks JB


I just started riding SS May this year on a 32x20t converted Fuji Outland RC FS. I like it a lot and ride it after work during the week. On weekends I hit more challenging climbing trails on a 1x9 Fuji Reveal. Planning to put road tires and lighting on the SS for the winter.


----------



## guero grande (Jul 10, 2008)

6'5" 225lbs. Large Transition TransAm


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*I ride 3...*

ss bikes. Love it. 6ft 2in and 250 lbs.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Hold on


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

6'1" 220#

Ride a 1989 Fat chance converted to SS with 38/18 front/rear and some 2.30 fat franks.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

guero grande said:


> 6'5" 225lbs. Large Transition TransAm


Nice bike, nice pic! Is that Sycamore?


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*2 of my 29er ss bikes...*

My 20in Soma Juice and 19in Voodoo Soukri. Both handle great and ride smooth. Reynolds 631 steel for both frames.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Normally about 275, tipping the scales at 310 right now. One gear is the only way to fly for me.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*UPDATE: More lipstick on the Dawes Pig*

Only thing left of the original 21" Bullseye is the frame, fork and rotors. Yes, I now own a $1000+ Dawes Bullseye! Long, long story but everything on this build is stuff I had lying around from other builds, I traded something, or picked it up cheap as used or OEM takeoff.

*Redline Mono wheels *(bought from an mtbr member classified)
*Specialized tires*: 2Bliss Eskar front and Captain Sport rear (from my fs rig)
*Spot Crank and BB* (bought from a friend who changed his Spot single to a triple)
*Specialized saddle and post from my lbs* (new takeoffs from customers' bikes)
*Kore clipless pedals from the late 90's* (traded a friend for the platforms that came with the bike)
*Felt stem and 28" Titec Flatbar *(again, just stuff my lbs had lying around)
*Juicy 5 brakes *w/ 185mm rotors (from a previous build and in my parts bin)
*Diatech Headset and Specialized Overend bar ends *(only items for this build I purchased new)


----------



## Borch (Sep 30, 2011)

5'11" 302 pounds, down from 326, riding a Windsor 29.1 with the gearing changed from the stock 32/18 to 42/18.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

nitrousjunky said:


> The custom is finished, so here it is. BTW I'm 6' and 210lbs before gear.


That is beautiful. ByStickel's work always gets me. Must be a blast on the trail.

I've had a number of singlespeeds and was always breaking chains. I tried everything and made sure the setup was meticulous, but right when I would get some drivetrain-confidence back, it would snap again.

I went back to gears, but recently got a '92 Bontrager Racelite, setup SS and it has been wonderful. Its rejuvenated my love for singlespeeding and I can already feel myself getting stronger again. Gears made me weak!

I am 6ft @ 212lbs and not easy on my bikes at all. I am stoked to be back on a SS. Great thread!


----------

